# Lohnt es sich ein 144hz Monitor zu kaufen?



## G0EKI (15. Juli 2016)

Hallo,
ich habe z.Z. einen Laptop mit einem 17 Zoll Monitor und meine Augen machen das nicht mehr mit. Ich habe Schwierigkeiten Texturen auf einer längeren Distanz (CSGO: Nur Kopfsichtbsr auf langer Distanz) zu sehen. Nun will ich mit einem Monitor holen und es mit meinem Laptop verbinden. Der Monitot den ich mir holen will kostet 170€ hat 60hz, 1ms Reaktionszeit, Full HD. Jedoch frage ich mich ob es sich lohnt nochmal 100€ draufzulegen und direkt einen 144hz Minitor zu kaufen. Ich weiß das mit HDMI nur 60hz übertragbar sind, aber habe mir für die Zukunft geplant einen neuen PC zu holen.(6 Monate)
Jetzt würde ich gerne eure Meinung dazu hören und was würdet ihr in meinem Fall machen? Beide Monitore sind von BenQ und 24 Zoll. Ich weiß es gibt bessere mit einem besseren pannel, aber habe mich bei der Marke schon entschlossen.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (15. Juli 2016)

"Lohnt sich spielt sich in deinem Kopf ab" - ich meine so ähnlich hab ich das hier schon mal gelesen  Was ich damit sagen will: kein Mensch kann dir sagen, ob du das wahrnimmst/davon profitierst. Aus persönlicher Erfahrung kann ich dir sagen, dass es sich lohnt, wenn man viele schnelle Spiele (CS, CoD, BF, etc) spielt. 

Auch wenn du dich schon entschieden hast: welchen Monitor hast du dir denn ausgeguckt? ^^


----------



## stoepsel (15. Juli 2016)

Lohnt sich ... 
Ob mit HDMI auch - kein Plan?!


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (15. Juli 2016)

G0EKI schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe z.Z. einen Laptop mit einem 17 Zoll Monitor und meine Augen machen das nicht mehr mit. Ich habe Schwierigkeiten Texturen auf einer längeren Distanz (CSGO: Nur Kopfsichtbsr auf langer Distanz) zu sehen. Nun will ich mit einem Monitor holen und es mit meinem Laptop verbinden. Der Monitot den ich mir holen will kostet 170€ hat 60hz, 1ms Reaktionszeit, Full HD. Jedoch frage ich mich ob es sich lohnt nochmal 100€ draufzulegen und direkt einen 144hz Minitor zu kaufen. Ich weiß das mit HDMI nur 60hz übertragbar sind, aber habe mir für die Zukunft geplant einen neuen PC zu holen.(6 Monate)
> Jetzt würde ich gerne eure Meinung dazu hören und was würdet ihr in meinem Fall machen? Beide Monitore sind von BenQ und 24 Zoll. Ich weiß es gibt bessere mit einem besseren pannel, aber habe mich bei der Marke schon entschlossen.
> 
> ...



Falls du dir einen PC holen willst, der die Spiele auch in 144 FPS schafft, solltest du entscheiden.
Hab selber einen und der Unterschied ist einfach nur krass.
Kann mittlerweile gar nicht mehr Zielen mit 60Hz, da ich die schnellere Bewegung einfach gewohnt bin. Ich finde ich habe mich zu sehr daran gewöhnt, sodass alles unter 80FPS nicht mehr ausreicht.

144Hz lohnt aber auch nur, wenn du einen PC hast, der die Spiele zu so einer hohen Bildwiederholrate schafft.


----------



## G0EKI (15. Juli 2016)

Wie sieht es gerade mit der Entwicklung von Monitoren mit mehr als 144 hz aus? Und einen 144hz Monitor kann man auf 60hz stellen, damit es den gleichen Effekt wie ein 60hz Monitor hat, oder?

BenQ Rl2455hm und BenQ XL2411Z


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (15. Juli 2016)

Mehr als 144Hz ist eigentlich Geldverschwendung. Der Unterschied ist minimal und die Preisdifferenz dafür enorm.

Ja das kann man.

Edit: ich persönlich hätte lieber einen IPS Monitor genommen aber diese gibt es leider nur in wqhd Auflösung.. und die sind etwas teurer. Aber wenn du erstmal so einen monitor hast willst du nie wieder einen anderen.


----------



## JoM79 (15. Juli 2016)

Nen 144Hz Monitor kostet doch nicht mehr als ein 120Hz, falls du denn noch einen findest.


----------



## G0EKI (15. Juli 2016)

Persönlich finde ich IPS auch nicht schlecht, jedoch habe ich diesen hype um BenQ und der ganzen Werbung bei mir herumschwirren.
Wenn ihr 144hz empfehlt dann hole ich mir den BenQ XL2411Z und verbinde diesen über HDMI mit meinem Laptop, brauche ich dafür ein spezielles HDMI Kabel,
bzw. gibt es da einen großen Unterschied zwischen den ganzen HDMI Kabeln.

Edit: Also lohnt sich so ein Monitor nicht : Eizo Foris FG2421 schwarz Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU
240hz interpoliert


----------



## LudwigX (15. Juli 2016)

Einfach ein normales HDMI Kabel.   

Ich muss da noch ein paar Mythen aufklären:  
Lohnt sich erst mit vielen FPS.  
stimmt nicht: auch bei 60 fps (oder noch weniger)  ist das Bild ruhiger und der Input Lag geringer.   

Lohnt sich nur bei schnellen Spielen. 
Stimmt auch nicht: selbst das rumschieben von Fenstern sieht deutlich geschmeidiger aus.  Klar sind die Vorteile bei schnellen Spielen deutlicher,  aber dennoch   sieht man den Unterschied auch bei langsamen Spielen.   (Wobei CS und BF auch langsame Shooter sind)


----------



## G0EKI (15. Juli 2016)

Also zusammengefasst:
144 hz Monitore bei schnelleren spielen.
Wenn man den Monitor uaf 60hz stellt, hat man imput lags
Wenn man die 144hz nicht erreicht lohnt es sich nicht

Fazit: Ich spiele gerade spiele wie CSGO, Arma 3, Dayz und erreiche wenn es gut läuft 40-60 FPS und bei CSGO 120-140 FPS.
Also lohnt es sich für mich gerade nicht den Monitor zu holen. Das Ding ist, ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht, wann ich mir
einen PC hole und gebe lieber jetzt 100€ mehr aus anstatt später einen neuen für 250€~ zu holen. Und diese Input Lags,
wie kann ich mir das vorstellen? Ist das ungefähr so wie vsync?

Was würdet ihr in meinem Fall machen? 
Fall 1: PC wird in 2 Monaten geholt.
Fall 2: Es wird kein in den nächsten 6 Monaten geholt.

Grüße


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (15. Juli 2016)

Wenn du den Post vor dir lesen würdest, würdest du sehen, dass es nur Vorteile hat einen 144Hz Monitor zu betreiben. Falls Fall 2 bedeutet, dass du dir einen 144 Hz Monitor holst, würde ich Fall 2 vorziehen. Ein solcher Monitor ist einfach klasse.
Welches Budget setzt du dir denn so ungefähr für deinen PC? Anhand dessen kann man das auch bestimmen.


----------



## G0EKI (15. Juli 2016)

Habe mir so einen PC vorgestellt. 
AGANDO Extreme Gaming PC-Komplettpaket | Intel Core i7: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


----------



## markus1612 (15. Juli 2016)

G0EKI schrieb:


> Habe mir so einen PC vorgestellt.
> AGANDO Extreme Gaming PC-Komplettpaket | Intel Core i7: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor



Das Ding kannst du in die Tonne werfen.
Mach lieber einen Thread hier auf: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/komplette-rechner-zusammenstellung/95


----------



## G0EKI (15. Juli 2016)

Habe hier schon eine Zusammenstellung: GTX 1070 + i7 6700K Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
, aber mich hat dieser extra monitor und tastatur angelockt


----------



## JoM79 (15. Juli 2016)

Der Amazon Rechner ist schlecht zusammengestellt und den Monitor kannst du vergessen.
Die Maus mit Tastatur kriegst du als Set für 30€, wobei auch die falsche Maus abgebildet ist.
Nimm nen 144Hz wenn es eh TN wird, würde einen von diesen nehmen Produktvergleich LG Electronics 24GM77-B, iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU-B2 Red Eagle, ViewSonic XG2401 | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## G0EKI (15. Juli 2016)

Okay, mach ich. Eine Frage hätte ich noch. Wie ist das mit dem input lag, was vorhin erwähnt wurde? Ist das so eine Art "schwammige Maus". Also ungefähr der gleiche Effekt wie vsync?


----------



## CHRiSSLYi (15. Juli 2016)

Genau.


----------



## G0EKI (15. Juli 2016)

Alles gut, dann ist der Monitor eingetütet. Habe mich vorhin verlesen. Habe gelesen das durch das von 144hz auf 60hz input lags entstehen. :facepalm:


----------



## JoM79 (15. Juli 2016)

Im Prinzip nicht, aber durch die 60Hz werden deine Aktionen halt später angezeigt.
Deswegen fühlt sich der gleiche Monitor bei 144Hz auch direkter an, obwohl der eigentliche Inputlag gleich geblieben ist.


----------



## G0EKI (15. Juli 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Im Prinzip nicht, aber durch die 60Hz werden deine Aktionen halt später angezeigt.
> Deswegen fühlt sich der gleiche Monitor bei 144Hz auch direkter an, obwohl der eigentliche Inputlag gleich geblieben ist.



Werden die Aktionen bei einem 144hz Monitor auf 60hz gleich schnell wie ein normaler 60hz Monitor angezeigt oder noch langsamer. Euch kommen die Fragen eventuell dumm vor, aber will mir 100% sicher sein. Ist immerhin ne Menge Geld.


----------



## JoM79 (15. Juli 2016)

Macht keinen Unterschied, gibt ein paar 144Hz die bei 60Hz nen höheren Inputlag haben, aber die genannten haben das nicht.


----------



## G0EKI (16. Juli 2016)

Alles klar, danke für die Hilfe. Ist wahrscheinlich gerade das meiste besser als mein Laptop Display. Weißt du wo ich herausfinden kann wie viel ms Reaktionszeit es hat? ist ein Acer Aspire v3 772G


----------



## JoM79 (16. Juli 2016)

Müsstest du gucken ob du nen Test dazu findest, aber eher unwahrscheinlich dass die da die reale Reaktionszeit gemessen haben.
Was stört dich denn an dem Display?


----------



## G0EKI (16. Juli 2016)

Ist halt ein übliches display. 17 Zoll, was lange nicht mehr mit macht bei meinen Augen und es fängt an zu flackern.
Dieses DisplayPort, hat das im verlgeich zu DVI einen Unterschied?


----------

